# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  El enemigo número uno de los campesinos (FAO)

## Bruno Cillóniz

*11 de agosto de 2009, Roma* - Más de mil millones de personas sufren hoy hambre en el mundo, básicamente como resultado de políticas equivocadas, pero también a causa de guerras, revueltas y calamidades naturales: inundaciones, sequías, plagas y enfermedades, agravadas en la actualidad por el cambio climático.  
Pero una de las principales causas del hambre acecha sin ser apenas detectada....    _Los pequeños campesinos dedican la mitad de su tiempo a eliminar malas hierbas._  "Puede deberse a que las malas hierbas no son muy espectaculares", afirma el experto en la materia Ricardo Labrada-Romero. "Las sequías, las plagas y las enfermedades como la gripe porcina -explica- llaman la atención porque sus consecuencias son dramáticas. Las malas hierbas son diferentes. Hacen daño de forma callada y durante todo el año, un año tras otro".   Como ejemplo expone el perjuicio causado por una sola variedad, el jopo ((_orobanca_ o hierba tora en algunos países, ndr) una agresiva mala hierba con raíz que ataca a las legumbres y verduras y que puede no solo producir la pérdida total de la cosecha, si no que deja las campos estériles durante años.   *Grandes pérdidas de producción*  Las cifras demuestran con claridad que las malas hierbas deben ser consideradas como el _enemigo natural número uno_ de los campesinos. Según datos de un destacado organismo de investigación medioambiental, el neozelandés _Land Care_, provocan pérdidas de unos 95 000 millones de dólares EE.UU. anuales en la producción alimentaria mundial, frente a los 85 000 millones de dólares que hacen perder los patógenos, 46 000 millones los insectos y 2 400 millones los animales vertebrados (excluyendo a los humanos).   A los precios actuales, 95 000 millones de dólares suponen cerca de 380 millones de toneladas de trigo, más de la mitad de la producción mundial prevista en 2009. De esa cantidad, unos 70 000 millones corresponden a pérdidas en países pobres.  El daño económico podría ser aún mayor si se tiene en cuenta que más de la mitad del tiempo que los agricultores pasan en sus campos se dedica a la eliminación de hierbajos, según Labrada-Romero. Por ello se deduce que si las explotaciones agrícolas quieren mejorar su productividad, uno de sus objetivos prioritarios es mejorar la gestión de las malas hierbas.   *Los rendimientos se estancan*  Esta lucha es de gran importancia en África, en donde las malas hierbas son una de las principales causas del estancamiento de los rendimientos y la producción. "Al contar tan solo con el trabajo manual, los pequeños campesinos africanos tienen que limpiar la maleza a diario, lo que significa que una familia no puede físicamente abarcar más que 1 o 1,5 hectáreas de terreno", afirma Labrada-Romero. "Pero una gestión adecuada -añade- les permitiría trabajar mas tierra y producir más alimentos".   La gestión integral moderna de las malas hierbas no consiste sólo en rociar con herbicidas. La rotación de cultivos es una técnica eficaz, ya que las malas hierbas a menudo están adaptadas biológicamente a un determinado cultivo alimentario, por lo que el cambio lleva a reducir su presencia.   También es importante, según Labrada-Romero, el uso de semillas certificadas de calidad. Muchas de las semillas producidas y utilizadas por los campesinos están contaminadas con semillas de malas hierbas. Si los pequeños agricultores producen sus propias semillas, habría que enseñarles a limpiarlas, de forma que eviten plantar malas hierbas en sus campos en la época de siembra.   *Solarización*  La solarización es una sencilla técnica que evita usar productos químicos y que es útil para eliminar las semillas y plántulas de malas hierbas, así como muchas enfermedades y plagas del suelo. Consiste en colocar láminas transparentes de polietileno sobre la tierra húmeda durante los meses calurosos del verano, con lo que la temperatura del suelo aumenta a un nivel que es letal para las malas hierbas.   En el caso de las malas hierbas acuáticas -una amenaza diferente pero importante en muchas partes del mundo-, es posible utilizar métodos de control biológico. Por ejemplo, la introducción de determinados insectos procedentes del Amazonas ha tenido éxito para controlar la invasión de jacintos de agua, que con frecuencia resulta desastrosa.  Si es cierto que el uso apropiado de herbicidas modernos es necesario para hacer frente a la demanda creciente de alimentos, es deseable un mayor uso de métodos sin productos químicos, no solo por motivos medioambientales, si no también debido al problema del aumento de la resistencia a los herbicidas. En Estados Unidos, por ejemplo, ya hay 13 especies de malas hierbas que son resistentes al glifosato, el herbicida de uso más corriente.   Tras dos décadas dedicadas a combatir las malas hierbas, Labrado-Romero, un cubano de 62 años de edad, alcanzó recientemente una merecida jubilación. "Pero la lucha contra las malas hierbas debe continuar -advierte-, ya que en caso contrario más gente morirá de hambre".Temas similares: Artículo: Se incrementa número de empresas exportadoras que se afilian al sistema de comercio seguro La sarna: El peor enemigo de la vicuña Quesos gourmet de oveja elaborados por campesinos de Junín llegarán a EEUU Supermercados Peruanos abre su supermercado Plaza Vea número 38 con inversión de US$ 6 millones Supermercados Peruanos abre su supermercado Plaza Vea número 37 con inversión de US$ 5 millones

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Creo que bajo la concepción nueva de la agricultura en zonas rurales, donde las prácticas agroecológicas no consideran a las malezas como tales, se hace necesario un debate respecto a estas tendencias. por ejemplo en la zona de selva, asesoro un Fundo de Sacha inchi donde la práctica del mulch luego de un cultivo y deshierbo manual ha permitido un control satisfactorio de las malezas.
Creo que el debate está abierto.......

----------

